
Why website builders will never replace web designers and developers? - KrockDS
https://krockds.com/blog/why-website-builders-will-never-replace-web-designers-and-developers/
======
verdverm
Company trying to argue that they will not be obviated by low code, good luck!

We will still need designers, but backends will be automatic soon enough, and
the frontend not far behind.

